# Brake Light warning on and stays on



## anayyar (Aug 8, 2006)

This morning when I started my car, the Brake light warning just stayed ON. This is the only light that is ON and just stays on without blinking, independent of speed (0mph to 55mph) and I think independent of warming up or not as I drove roughly 8 miles over 20mins but it just stayed on. Any suggestions on what the probable cause is and the probable fix? If it is the brake fluid, would just topping off the fluid turn this light off or does it need to be electronically reset by taking it to a repair shop? It's a 95 Altima with 111K miles

Thanks,
Amit


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

you don't need to electronically reset the break light.
hopefully adding fluid will fix your problem.
make sure your hand break is released completely.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

anayyar said:


> This morning when I started my car, the Brake light warning just stayed ON. This is the only light that is ON and just stays on without blinking, independent of speed (0mph to 55mph) and I think independent of warming up or not as I drove roughly 8 miles over 20mins but it just stayed on. Any suggestions on what the probable cause is and the probable fix? If it is the brake fluid, would just topping off the fluid turn this light off or does it need to be electronically reset by taking it to a repair shop? It's a 95 Altima with 111K miles
> 
> Thanks,
> Amit



How is the braking on the car?


----------



## anayyar (Aug 8, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> How is the braking on the car?


Braking is just fine. No noticeable problems.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

LONDONDERRY said:


> How is the braking on the car?



Check the emergency brake, sometimes if the lever is up just a bit, but not engaged, it'll cause the light to go on. If you car is equipped with ABS, then that might all so cause the light to go on.


----------



## jpcode (Nov 28, 2004)

When was the last time you changed your pads?


----------



## anayyar (Aug 8, 2006)

jpcode said:


> When was the last time you changed your pads?


I took the car in for a check-up. It turned out it was just the brake fluid level. The pads were replaced around 2 yrs back though.


----------



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

Hmm. I didn't do anything. My brake light would go on and off just by tapping the E-Brake handle. Eventually it stopped.

I think I stopped it by just pulling it up real hard a few times, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Break lights staying on*

My 94 Nissan Altima - Brake lights in the back of the car are staying on even when the car is not running and the keys are out. Could this be a stuck break light switch on the break paddle? If so where is the switch exactly located? I noticed this morning that the battery has been discharged due to the lights staying on.

Thanks


----------

